# New style...



## Alkora (Jul 25, 2005)

Is there anyone here who would be willing to help me on a new style?


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

As in?

Actually, what i meant was, I don't have much expirience with programming, but what do you mean by helping?


----------



## Alkora (Jul 25, 2005)

A new layout...for FA...
I wanna change it up a little bit...


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

well, i have a few designs in mind, but i don't know if they would work.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

ehh, I need a picture or a detailed description about what FA had so i know what to add to make it work.


----------



## Fennic (Jul 25, 2005)

I might have been willing to help but you don't really seem to even want to socialise with me when I tried to be friends with you on AIM...


----------



## moorcat (Jul 25, 2005)

what happened to FA the arts pages? I clicked on my bookmark and got this board...


----------



## AX (Jul 25, 2005)

I do some graphic design on my spare time and I'd love to help out. ^_^

AX@Connartist.net or axliveshere on AIM


----------



## Pico (Jul 25, 2005)

Why not try fixing bugs and security issues before changing the layout (again) :*)


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm going to say this nicely Jheryn.

Ok, scratch that, not so nicely.

Fix the damn bugs and exploits *before* messing around with the layout of the site. 

This is part of the reason people got very annoyed with you before, messing around with the site layout before fixing bugs, security holes, etc. The layout you have now is fine, you don't need to go changing it every few months.


----------



## Howitzer (Jul 26, 2005)

I liked it the way it was before.  I would consintrate on getting it online as fast as possible, then working out the bugs.  Also, I believe that shutting it down wasn't even nessesary.


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 26, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> Is there anyone here who would be willing to help me on a new style?



OK. ::gives Jheryn curly hair::    :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> Is there anyone here who would be willing to help me on a new style?



I'd help ya if I knew anything about...er...anything!!    :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Lets try fixing security flaws before we start on version 3 of the site layout!


----------



## Alkora (Jul 26, 2005)

yes, i know, i am just mentioning this as a later thing...


----------



## DragonFood (Jul 26, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Lets try fixing security flaws before we start on version 3 of the site layout!


If it hasnt been done already make sure PHP5 is used.
Also if it isnt already make sure this is the LATEST version of phpBB; i've seen many forums getting taken down lately due to holes in older versions.
For passwords in php/mysql (i'm assuming it's pulling things from a mysql db) it's best to make sure passwords are never stored ANYWHERE.  i.e. when a user registers and they are asked for a password do something like concatenate their user name to the front and some string to the end and then runn the whole thing thru the md5() function.  store the hash and compare it to a hash generated in the same fassion when they log in (i'm prety sure this one has already been done).
use POST insted of GET everywhere you can.
store anything remotely sensitive in session variables.

again this all may have been done already, just offering some frindly advice in case not


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 26, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Lets try fixing security flaws before we start on version 3 of the site layout!



Okay, i will make this clear right now. This is off topic. This is not an security flaw thread. I do not want any thread to go only about security this and that wen this is thread alone is only about the visual looks of the new site. Please wait till the topic is made or make your own one.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

It was rather on topic. Some of us would rather see the site's bugs fixed before the look of it is changed. Cosmetic changes need to come  *after*
securing the site.

Is there a real need for a new layout? If memory serves, the site should be intact, no? With the layout preserved, correct? If so, you don't need to reinvent the site with every blackout of it. If for some strange cosmic reason the layout isn't preserved, then I do apologize for making a partial git out of myself.


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Jul 28, 2005)

Jheryn,
  As for my own sugestions on appearance when you get to that point, please see my post in the "Ideas" thread (3rd from the top I believe) on page 5 if viewing oldest messeges first.  I added a fairly long post there.  **smiles**  Hope it helps a bit.  There's several suggestions about different things there.  Be good...  Or at least be good at it!  **grins**


----------



## Myr (Jul 28, 2005)

Jheryn, if you are still looking for style, layout, and appearance help on the new FA I would be willing to help. I'd go for a clean look similar to the XP style Energy Blue while using a top banner title image comprised of different artwork that could change every month. Then a couple of new approaches to layout--something to differentiate FA from the other art sites out there and make it more user-friendly than the previous style. It'd be more modern than the previous style too and also be more aware to things like ads since putting them in a highly visible spot would significantly help lower operating costs. I'd also have a few ideas for a subscription service roll out. Most of all, if I were running the site I'd be looking to get it self-sufficient and possibly profitable down the road. Nobody likes a site that keeps badgering people for donations and can't stand on its own.

If you want to discuss this with me, you can contact me over AIM, MSN, or YIM, or send me a PM.


----------



## Janet Merai (Jul 28, 2005)

I have some pretty good ideas if you need them Jheryn.
My ideas range from pretty much anything matching FA's personality.

Please contact me on either:

AIM: Janet Merai Aila
MSN: darkhedgehog@hotmail.com
Yahoo!: dark_and_janet


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to the 3rd version of the site, but just as a tip; less graphic in the design is always a good thing, since we're not here to use 10 mins to download the site-"looks" ;D -even yiffstar (Wich generally just focuses on adult-writings), is much slower now than before.  *Upgrades his internet subscription*


----------

